# Book of Life/Certificate of Life for unborn babies



## philothea (Jun 14, 2012)

So after my 1st miscarriage, someone told me that there is a Shrine in New York where (if I wanted) I could get a Certificate of Life and my baby's name could be put in a Book of Life where a candle is always lit and people frequently pray for the unborn babies and for the comfort and healing of their families. I chose to do it because I want to acknowledge that my babies did exist and keep their memories alive. Plus I have a little memorial space in my home and I have their Certificates of Life framed. It is very special to me and it was very healing. I wanted to gently offer this to anyone who was interested. I wish I had known about it sooner. I would have never known or thought about something like this existing... but it was exactly what I needed! (And FYI don't worry if you're not Catholic, this is for everyone and anyone.) Hope all you mamas out there get the healing you need!

http://www.innocents.com/shrine.asp


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Bumping up your post. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ColoradoMama626 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting


----------

